# what web browser are you using?



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Title says it all. Dolphin browser isn't stable for me, and I'm looking for a replacement


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm using stock, there is a beta out for dolphin HD with ics and HD screen support


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Stock for most of the time, use opera mobile when downloading from file hosting sites


----------



## boatbod (Dec 16, 2011)

I had trouble with Dolphin too, but the new beta fixed the white screen issue for me.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> Stock for most of the time, use opera mobile when downloading from file hosting sites


Safe to assume you feel you get faster speeds?


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Stock, I think it's pretty slick. Plus I've always liked the look and feel of the stock browser.


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for everyone that commented about the Beta Version


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, not found anything I like better than stock. Used to always use Miren Browser prior to ICS, though. On Honeycomb I reluctantly use stock. Verdict is still out on what I "like" best there.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I like the stock browser, but I wish you could set it to default to desktop view. Choosing it all the time is a PITA. I've got Dolphin installed, but as previously stated it doesn't work all the time.


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I like the stock browser, but I wish you could set it to default to desktop view. Choosing it all the time is a PITA. I've got Dolphin installed, but as previously stated it doesn't work all the time.


The beta does.
http://blog.dolphin-browser.com/


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

tb7andro said:


> The beta does.
> http://blog.dolphin-browser.com/


Yeah, I just got down loading it. Happy again. Thanks.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I like the stock browser, but I wish you could set it to default to desktop view. Choosing it all the time is a PITA. I've got Dolphin installed, but as previously stated it doesn't work all the time.


In the url bar on the stock browser put about:debug and it will create extra settings in the normal settings menu where you can change the uastring to desktop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Yeah, I just got down loading it. Happy again. Thanks.


No problem


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Yeah, not found anything I like better than stock. Used to always use Miren Browser prior to ICS, though. On Honeycomb I reluctantly use stock. Verdict is still out on what I "like" best there.


I never used stock browser until honeycomb i like how smooth hc and ics stock browser is for me


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Is anyone else having problems with Flash in Stock browser running so slow


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Stock


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

For those of you using the Beta Dolphin version instead of Stock, why do you like it better?


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Have always used Boat Browser.


----------



## hadisious (Dec 17, 2011)

SuperChargedJ said:


> For those of you using the Beta Dolphin version instead of Stock, why do you like it better?


I'd like to know this as well. I've always been a stock browser guy, but curious to see the advantages.


----------



## Zippernuts (Sep 4, 2011)

Maniac2k said:


> Have always used Boat Browser.


Boat for me too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatbod (Dec 16, 2011)

SuperChargedJ said:


> For those of you using the Beta Dolphin version instead of Stock, why do you like it better?


I like the gestures, and more specifically, the ability to close the browser easily and have it erase the cache and history automatically. I also got used to having Dolphin HD on my D2G, whose stock browser was absolutely abysmal. At least the ICS browser is usable.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

accessing the books marks in the stock ICS browser is a PITA. I know you can enable the swipe/gesture pull-out thingy but that doesn't always work for me. 
I would like to use Firefox, but it runs like POO even on this awesome phone.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Stock, actually like it in ICS.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Was always a Dolphin user on previous devices, but I'm really liking the stock ICS browser.


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Stock Just lags so much for me. Are y'all using Force GPU? And anyone on the beta version of dolphin, y'all can switch back to the market version


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

tb7andro said:


> Stock Just lags so much for me. Are y'all using Force GPU? And anyone on the beta version of dolphin, y'all can switch back to the market version


Haven't had any issues.. Ran it on 4.0.2 and 4.0.3 with forced GPU on the Birdman ROM.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Stock browser on 4.0.3. The request desktop check box actually sticks now. New options for what a new tab opens to. And the quick controls added favorites and new tab controls. Seriously, if you haven't found the quick controls yet, you're losing.


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Really enjoying the new stock browser. All I've ever waned was a tab like system, which I think was implemented fairly well in ICS.


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> In the url bar on the stock browser put about:debug and it will create extra settings in the normal settings menu where you can change the uastring to desktop.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Awesome tip, thanks! glad i found this


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm all for stock man I'll always stick to stock for a long time before I try something else. I posted in this thread that I use the stock browser but now I use ICS Browser +. its like stock browser on steroids


----------



## iamdroidman (Dec 28, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> I'm all for stock man I'll always stick to stock for a long time before I try something else. I posted in this thread that I use the stock browser but now I use ICS Browser +. its like stock browser on steroids


Agreed. ICS Browser + is sweet. Basically stock with better quick controls
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

darkpark said:


> accessing the books marks in the stock ICS browser is a PITA. I know you can enable the swipe/gesture pull-out thingy but that doesn't always work for me.
> I would like to use Firefox, but it runs like POO even on this awesome phone.


How's holding the back button hard?


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

I use ics ±

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm using Dolphin Hd, and I haven't had 1 issue............


----------

